# New Way to Make Butter.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 4, 2020)

Found this out by accident.  I had a quart of heavy cream in the back of the fridge, where the cold air blows in.  Some items occasional freeze back there.  The cream froze.  I removed it from the fridge and heated it gently in thee microwave.  When I went to pour some out for a recipe I was going to make, I got sweet, uncultured buttermilk, and globs of salt-free butter.  Just as when you freeze milk, and thaw it, the cream seperates out for the water, so to with the cream separating out from the whey.  All I needed to do to make butter was to pour the carton contents through a seivek and save the buttermilk for cooking (weet, not cultured), and wash the butterfat, and add a bit of salt.  I did that with one carton.  I had two cartons in the back of the fridge.  Im still needed a proper heavy cream.  I put the whole thing into the microwave, in a suitable bowl, and heated it until the butterfat liquefied.  I then put it into the blender and and ran it at puree for 30m seconds.  I checked it an it was heavy whipping cream again.  I made Chantilly Cream to go with a desert I'd made for my wife.  I whipped up perfectly into soft peaks.

So If you want home made butter, without the manual labor...
If you over-mix yur whipping cream, and turn it into butter, simply melt it, blend it, and re beat it into whipped cream.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Feb 4, 2020)

neato


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 5, 2020)

Chief That's a awesome  discovery.

Josie


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 24, 2020)

Neato and Great tip!  Good to know!

Thanks Chief


----------

